# Nebraska Open



## Bryan (Jun 21, 2010)

http://www.cubingusa.com/nebraska/

I'll try to figure out something for people who pre-pay (like the drawings in Iowa).

I'll create a separate thread if you want to criticize the date, location, or event list. Please wait until that's posted if your response belongs there.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 21, 2010)

To far for me.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 23, 2010)

I might be going. not 100% sure yet.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 1, 2010)

Short drive. I'm coming


----------



## Bryan (Jul 1, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> Short drive. I'm coming



Good. For a while there I thought you had retired


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 1, 2010)

imma try and convince woner

hey other guy from kc, would you possibly be interested in carpooling with me and maybe woner. This is still just a maybe kinda thing, but you know.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 1, 2010)

I might be able to make the drive from Kansas, depends on whats going on at college.



Rpotts said:


> imma try and convince woner
> 
> hey other guy from kc, would you possibly be interested in carpooling with me and maybe woner. This is still just a maybe kinda thing, but you know.



Do you still go to KU, because I'll be there too next year.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 1, 2010)

I might be able to make it.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 1, 2010)

I will most likely be coming to this.


----------



## King Koopa (Jul 2, 2010)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > Short drive. I'm coming
> ...



I took a break for a while. I just been hanging out with friends and finishing up school. I am back to practicing now though.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 2, 2010)

mark3 said:


> I might be able to make the drive from Kansas, depends on whats going on at college.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, i live in lawrence now. You should hit me up if you want to cube.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 4, 2010)

I added a few more potential events too in case turnout is low.

For those of you coming, don't forget to register. I will do something like I did for Iowa where people who prepay online will have a greater chance of winning some drawings than those who register later.


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 4, 2010)

I signed up for this but forgat to prepay. Is there a way i can go back and pay through paypal?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 4, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> I signed up for this but forgat to prepay. Is there a way i can go back and pay through paypal?



Just use your CubingUSA account and it'll let you edit your existing registration and handle payment.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 4, 2010)

I got my dad to try and bid for that day off so we can fly out for the comp, but i still won't be able to prepay even if he gets that day off because I can never know if we will make it on the flight or not.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 4, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> imma try and convince woner
> 
> hey other guy from kc, would you possibly be interested in carpooling with me and maybe woner. This is still just a maybe kinda thing, but you know.



I was already planning on going with Waris, so however that would work out.



King Koopa said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > King Koopa said:
> ...



And playing unbelievable amounts of Duty.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2010)

So some friends and I want to head up to this Comp., the only problem is that we are slightly underage and I doubt that there is any way we can all get our parents up there. Is there anyway we can do the parental permissions without having them there?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> So some friends and I want to head up to this Comp., the only problem is that we are slightly underage and I doubt that there is any way we can all get our parents up there. Is there anyway we can do the parental permissions without having them there?


Have them write a note, but i doubt anyone will ask you for it, it's one of the less enforced rules. In this case, less=not really at all


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 17, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> So some friends and I want to head up to this Comp., the only problem is that we are slightly underage and I doubt that there is any way we can all get our parents up there. Is there anyway we can do the parental permissions without having them there?



It's not really a rule they strictly follow. You can just tell them if they ask, I doubt they'll care.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2010)

sweet, I thought it was rather pointless myself.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 17, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> So some friends and I want to head up to this Comp., the only problem is that we are slightly underage and I doubt that there is any way we can all get our parents up there. Is there anyway we can do the parental permissions without having them there?



Correct, this is just a "Ask your parents first" type thing, but we don't have the parent check during registration or anything.

And if you're coming, register!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

Bryan said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > So some friends and I want to head up to this Comp., the only problem is that we are slightly underage and I doubt that there is any way we can all get our parents up there. Is there anyway we can do the parental permissions without having them there?
> ...


Ah, if only i knew if my dad is getting that day off or not, either way i can't prepay because there is usually about a 25% chance (higher for the minnesota comp) that i won't get on the flight.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 20, 2010)

I think I'll be there. It's a long drive but my dad wants to go to Nebraska for some reason...? My first comp out of state


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm definitely going to this one. I missed Cat & Mouse, and Minnesota.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 20, 2010)

invite Dan Brown lol


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 20, 2010)

oh wait...If the comp is after school starts, I can't go. It is now a 30% chance I'm going.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 20, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> invite Dan Brown lol



Apparently we could just vote that he goes.



TheMachanga said:


> oh wait...If the comp is after school starts, I can't go. It is now a 30% chance I'm going.



According to this (http://www.cps.edu/Calendar/Pages/Calendar.aspx), school starts on the Tuesday after. 

anyway, I have some Rubik's Cube bags on a first-come, first-serve basis for people who pre-register and pay online.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 20, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'm definitely going to this one. I missed Cat & Mouse, and Minnesota.



i missed both of those too 
Good thing i already have a 30th anniversary bag


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 20, 2010)

Bryan said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > invite Dan Brown lol
> ...



I used to go to public schools but not anymore. Private schools usually start earlier.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 20, 2010)

lol, school for me starts on august 18th


----------



## Bryan (Jul 20, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I used to go to public schools but not anymore. Private schools usually start earlier.



My daughter goes to private school. We're just going to take off right from school and head there. Then spend Sunday at the zoo.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 20, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I used to go to public schools but not anymore. Private schools usually start earlier.
> ...



That's what I was thinking of doing. Drive there on Friday and spend the night.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 20, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> lol, school for me starts on august 18th



same here


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 20, 2010)

Bryan said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > invite Dan Brown lol
> ...



I say yes to this. It'd be cool to have him meet the cubing community.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > bluecloe45 said:
> ...



YES!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 21, 2010)

Dan Brown !??!??!


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 21, 2010)

I now have a <10% chance of going. My dad says what's the point of traveling 7 hours to win a bag?


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I now have a <10% chance of going. My dad says what's the point of traveling 7 hours to win a bag?


But it's orange...


----------



## Bryan (Jul 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I now have a <10% chance of going. My dad says what's the point of traveling 7 hours to win a bag?



Bags aren't prizes. They're for people who preregister/prepay first.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 21, 2010)

Bryan said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I now have a <10% chance of going. My dad says what's the point of traveling 7 hours to win a bag?
> ...



I know, but he thinks I won it


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 25, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...


Ha, winning is for losers.
BTW, Brian, i just got back from minnesota, and i totally forgot how nice everyone is there. Its like people have no idea how to not be nice, hopefully i can make the next minnesota comp.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 25, 2010)

Save up, Cubetcha will hopefully be in the fall.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 25, 2010)

JackJ said:


> *Save up*, Cubetcha will hopefully be in the fall.


Is it going to be millionaires only?


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 25, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Save up, Cubetcha will hopefully be in the fall.


Save up? wont it just be like 5 or 6 dollars for first event and 1 or 2 for each other event?


----------



## JackJ (Jul 25, 2010)

Not when you have to drive 4 hours. Gas isn't cheap!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 26, 2010)

JackJ said:


> Not when you have to drive 4 hours. Gas isn't cheap!


11 hours for me...
But that doesn't matter because i would just fly there, for free.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 8, 2010)

What would be some good hotels to stay at for this competition?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm at 

Ramada Omaha
3301 South 72Nd Street
Omaha, NE 68124

I used Priceline and "Name Your Own Price", and selected Omaha and then selected area 2. Try with your bidding really low (like $40 a night).


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 11, 2010)

What will the cutoff times be for 4x4 and 5x5? I suck at them and don't want to bother registering if I won't get to finish my average.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 11, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> What will the cutoff times be for 4x4 and 5x5? I suck at them and don't want to bother registering if I won't get to finish my average.



How much do you suck at them? At some point in time cutoffs need to be made. Even if we have a ton of extra time, we still don't want events to drag on for over an hour while one competitors is still doing their 5th 9-minute solve.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 15, 2010)

I'll probably be staying at the same Hotel that Bryan's at, if it matters to anyone.


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 15, 2010)

Can we add square 1 to the list of events? I am very unhappy with my official times and would like to get them better.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 15, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > What will the cutoff times be for 4x4 and 5x5? I suck at them and don't want to bother registering if I won't get to finish my average.
> ...



I haven't touched a 4x4 in months, but my guess would be 2-3. ~4 on 5x5. Probably wouldn't enter in 4x4 since I don't even have one.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh my this is coming up quickly. Not 100% at this point whether or not I'll be free.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 16, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Can we add square 1 to the list of events? I am very unhappy with my official times and would like to get them better.



It's on the potential list, but with the low number of competitiors, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 16, 2010)

I will not be there. =(


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 16, 2010)

I can officially not go.


----------



## King Koopa (Aug 16, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Oh my this is coming up quickly. Not 100% at this point whether or not I'll be free.



You don't know if you are going to be able to go?


----------



## Ravi (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey everyone. I haven't signed up yet, but I think I can go.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2010)

Well now I have to come. Let's get Austin there somehow and have a MO Battle.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 24, 2010)

Will there be an AfterLogan/Party?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 27, 2010)

OK. Had a bug in the registration script where it was charging for potential events, I fixed that and refunded people who overpaid.

Registration will be closed on Monday. Please register before then. It's highly annoying to the organizers for people who register late.

If you're not paying online, try to bring exact change. It's also highly annoying to the organizers to have to make a bunch of change for everyone.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 27, 2010)

I would have gone any other weekend, but it looks like KU's first football game is on the same day 

Hopefully there will be another one in the Midwest soon.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll try to make it to this. I need a chance at redemption after my disastrous 3x3 performance at Nats.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 28, 2010)

Can't go. Labor Day Weekend is only convenient for people who work regular jobs.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 28, 2010)

i cant go


----------



## Bryan (Aug 29, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Will there be an AfterLogan/Party?



Valentino's Pizza, 10190 Maple St.


----------



## Logan (Aug 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be an AfterLogan/Party?
> ...



It's going to just be an afterparty. I can't go.  
Apparently 6.5 hours is too far for my dad to drive me, lol
Too bad I get my permit RIGHT AFTER the comp...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a magic I could buy? I can't find mine anywhere...


----------



## izovire (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, you're in luck. I have a magic for $7.00 (and it's unopened from the package) I am also selling a ton of other puzzles. So if you're going to Omaha next week I will be there. if not please check out my YouTube channel, there I have information on my store and how you can order from me, thanks!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 1, 2010)

I've never competed BLD before, and I don't think I have a blindfold lying around the house. Will it be possible to borrow one at the comp, or do I need to buy one before Saturday?


----------



## RyanO (Sep 1, 2010)

You can borrow one of mine.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 1, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I've never competed BLD before, and I don't think I have a blindfold lying around the house. Will it be possible to borrow one at the comp, or do I need to buy one before Saturday?



Ryan already answered, but the official answer that applies to all competitions just for other people's sake: You can borrow as long as you're not holding up the competition by doing so.

This applies to blindfolds and puzzles. Stuff can really get slowed down when you have 2 or 3 people that can't be in the same group.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 2, 2010)

Great, thanks.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 2, 2010)

Lunch from a sub sandwich shop in town, with cookies, chips and soda for $5 per person will be available.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 4, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I've never competed BLD before, and I don't think I have a blindfold lying around the house. Will it be possible to borrow one at the comp, or do I need to buy one before Saturday?
> ...



I've got more than 1 blindfold, so Ravi borrowing mine shouldn't cause any delay.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you know?
...people normally don't talk to me, but they talk to my wife during competitions?
...the media interviewed my wife, because "he looks busy"?
...they referred to her as the delegate?
...she said she was the delegate's wife, and decided she wants a better title?
...we had the maximum number of competitions allowed to advanced?
...so Cyrus learned the hard way you shouldn't just take a DNF in the first round on a pop and assume you won't DNF in the future?
...and other people should learn they shouldn't just take off right away or else they'll be replaced in subsequent rounds?
...Ryan got a Rubik's Cube potholder because he "smoked" in Pyraminx?
...we had 9 day-of registrations because of the front page article in the paper?


----------



## JackJ (Sep 5, 2010)

Well, who were the 3x3 top 3?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 5, 2010)

I was first (10.15, 9.44, 12.90, 13.02, 9.86+2 => 11.64), Waris was second (13.xx, after winning round 2 with an 11.81 avg), and I think Riley Thurm was third with another 13.xx average.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 5, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ...so Cyrus learned the hard way you shouldn't just take a DNF in the first round on a pop and assume you won't DNF in the future?



Yes.



Ravi said:


> I think Riley Thurm was third with another 13.xx average.


Nope, I have the third place in 3x3x3 certificate, I think I won it.


Spoiler



Riley left 2x2x2 and 3x3x3 certificates in my car.


I'll get some DYKs up later. That drive took forever.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 5, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > ...so Cyrus learned the hard way you shouldn't just take a DNF in the first round on a pop and assume you won't DNF in the future?
> ...



... or that you shouldn't rush a PLL that ends in M2 when you already have a DNF in your average.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 5, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I was first (10.15, 9.44, 12.90, 13.02, 9.86+2 => 11.64), Waris was second (13.xx, after winning round 2 with an 11.81 avg), and I think Riley Thurm was third with another 13.xx average.



Wow, you would've had a sub-11 (10.97) avg of it weren't for that +2.

And if you're going by your way of measuring speed, you would've had a 10.15 avg. 

Were those fast solves normal solves for you or easy/lucky?


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 5, 2010)

I will beat waris at cubetcha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you know....

...The luxurious Ramada Inn is the best hotel Riley or I have ever stayed at?
...Dan Cohen has cancer?
...Emma Logan placed higher than I did in 3x3x3?
...John Brechon has been accepted into "The Homie Gang?"


----------



## Ravi (Sep 5, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I was first (10.15, 9.44, 12.90, 13.02, 9.86+2 => 11.64), Waris was second (13.xx, after winning round 2 with an 11.81 avg), and I think Riley Thurm was third with another 13.xx average.
> ...



I thought that was reThinking the Cube's idea? My proposal, the mean average, would have given me a result of (12.40 + 12.72 + 11.64)/3 = 12.25 (or 12.03 without the penalty).

I would call them fast normal solves. I've been averaging in the high 11 range since switching from a storebought cube to an FII last Wednesday, so 11.64 is only a little better than average. I don't think I had any lucky times throughout the competition. (What annoyed me was that I was getting some insanely fast runs while warming up at the comp. I remember having something like 9.06 9.xx 11.7x 10.00 9.50 10.06 11.xx shortly after the first round of 3x3. I also had three or four 8s while warming up, two of which were immediately preceded by 9s. But I still get too many 13+ solves.)


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you know....
... Some kid bought a F2 for $20?
... i got a sub 15 3x3 avg. and i usually avg. 17-18?
... i got 3 1:06 4x4 solves. ( 1 of them i predicted)?
... i beat cyrus in OH by 3 sec?
.. i beat Riley in Square 1 by a lot?
...i failed 2x2 ?
...Jacob Chenitz got a pll skip in the parent kid solve?
... i was stickering a 6x6 at the comp. (it still isnt stickered)?
... i got an official 18.94 square 1 solve?


----------



## Chapuunka (Sep 5, 2010)

I finally figured out how to solve a magic.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you know....

... I broke my contest 3x3 PB 5 times?
... Super 8 Hotel Attendants are high on something?
... John Brechon's name is totally ghetto?
... There was a cliptomaniac there?
... I don't have cancer?


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 6, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 said:


> Did you know....
> 
> ... I broke my contest 3x3 PB 5 times?
> ... Super 8 Hotel Attendants are high on something?
> ...



i swear or hotel attendant was high. Not lying. she fainted once and got are phone number wrong 4 times.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 6, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 said:


> I will beat waris at cubetcha!!!!!!!!!!



good luck with that one. i am practicing everyday until then. i plan on winning every event that i signed up for


----------



## Bryan (Sep 6, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> i plan on winning every event that i signed up for




Practicing Magic is *my *only hope for spoiling this, but I probably still won't practice.


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 6, 2010)

can i have the last square 1 scramble Bryan?


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 6, 2010)

Bryan said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > i plan on winning every event that i signed up for
> ...



i am going to practice that too


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 6, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> ThePuzzler96 said:
> 
> 
> > I will beat waris at cubetcha!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Okay, I'lll rephrase that: I will beat Chris at cubetcha!!!!! There...


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 6, 2010)

you know the parent kid solve. What was the winning time ( my dad and i failed it) but my mom and i have got it down to 4:13.97 sec.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 6, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> ThePuzzler96 said:
> 
> 
> > I will beat waris at cubetcha!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Bhahaha! Bring it on Waris! I plan on beating you for the first time


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> ThePuzzler96 said:
> 
> 
> > I will beat waris at cubetcha!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Does this mean you won't give me a ride?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 6, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> you know the parent kid solve. What was the winning time ( my dad and i failed it) but my mom and i have got it down to 4:13.97 sec.



I'm not sure if we were the fastest, but my dad and I finished in 6:06.xx as I recall.


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 6, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > ThePuzzler96 said:
> ...



No I will give you a ride. So let me rephrase. I will be winning 3x3


----------



## Bryan (Sep 6, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> you know the parent kid solve. What was the winning time ( my dad and i failed it) but my mom and i have got it down to 4:13.97 sec.



I think it was mid 3's.

Normally for a mystery event, we do a parent/child teamsolve, where the child is giving the parents instructions on what to turn. For this, we did it a little different and had the child hold their head down (or wear a blindfold), and the parents gave them instructions. I gave them a default strategy of pointing to a sticker and having the parents name the color, but some resorted to asking where the blue/yellow edge was, etc.

More DYK's.
...my wife watched as someone did their first OH solve using both hands, and once they finished, said, "DNF?!?!"?
...John Brechon's name sounds best (and correct) if you do it in a heavy French accent?
...it was the most comfortable competitor waiting area ever (nice couches).
...even when we had more stations than competitors, they would still go back to the competitor waiting area?
...Valentino's in Nebraska are way better than ones in Minnesota?
...for subsequent rounds, we could just use first names and have no conflicts, so that's all I wrote on the score cards?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 6, 2010)

Results are up on the WCA page. Question:


> 1	Waris Ali DNF USA	DNF DNF DNF
> 2	Boris Perkhounkov	DNF USA	DNF DNF DNS
> 2	Ryan Olson DNF USA	DNF DNF DNF
> 2	Ravi Fernando 5:57.22 USA	DNF 6:16.18 5:57.22


?

Also, I don't recall placing in 2x2. Does anybody know whether the error was made at the competition or in the online submission? (In other words, should I have placed? )


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 6, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Results are up on the WCA page. Question:
> 
> 
> > 1	Waris Ali DNF USA	DNF DNF DNF
> ...



See the sticky: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23738


----------



## Ravi (Sep 7, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> See the sticky: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23738



Thanks. I emailed [email protected] about the BLD issue. (Tyson fixed it and replied within eight minutes. :tu)


----------



## Bryan (Sep 8, 2010)

ThePuzzler96 said:


> ... There was a cliptomaniac there?



Is this a bad spelling of kleptomaniac or was someone addicted to clips?

If you did have stuff stolen at the competition, let me know. I didn't have any issues and hadn't heard of any.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 8, 2010)

Bryan said:


> ThePuzzler96 said:
> 
> 
> > ... There was a cliptomaniac there?
> ...



Bad spelling of kleptomaniac. I don't remember his name, but one of the younger competitors tried taking my stackmat when no one was picking it up at the end of the competition, and when Riley forgot his Jig-a-loo, it was in his back pack. Perhaps it was a misunderstanding...


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > ThePuzzler96 said:
> ...



That was garret rye


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 8, 2010)

lol, kleptomaniac.... I fail. I think he just thought it was his, but it's still kinda funny.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 8, 2010)

Jesus. 

I remember Jacob Chenitz. He got good at 5x5. o_o


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 8, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Jesus.
> 
> I remember Jacob Chenitz. He got good at 5x5. o_o



I saw that in the stats, he was in the 1:40's right? :tu


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Sep 11, 2010)

These are my 2x2 and 3x3 solves. I made this a while ago, but just decided to post it  umm.... uh, well.... enjoy?


----------



## loverthehater (Sep 17, 2010)

*Nebraska Open 2010*

Who Was At the Nebraska Open 2010?  Cuz I wuz


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 17, 2010)

Riley didn't say it in his post, but it sort of concerns me, and the thread is already bumped... Did anyone find a Sq-1 3rd place certificate?


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Riley didn't say it in his post, but it sort of concerns me, and the thread is already bumped... Did anyone find a Sq-1 3rd place certificate?



Think hard. They didnt give out certificates for Square 1


----------



## RyanO (Sep 18, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Riley didn't say it in his post, but it sort of concerns me, and the thread is already bumped... Did anyone find a Sq-1 3rd place certificate?
> ...



Also Riley got 2nd in Square 1. I got 3rd, heh.


----------

